# Premio por inteligencia artificial



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

*Ramón López* de Mantaras, científico del* Instituto de Investigación en Inteligencia Artificial *(IIIA) de Barcelona, España, recibió el prestigioso premio Robert S. Engelmore 2011, que entrega la Asociación para el Avance de la Inteligencia Artificial (AAAI), siendo la primera vez que se lo otorgan a un extranjero.
El premio fue dado la semana pasada en San Francisco (EE.UU.) en el marco del Congreso Anual de la AAAI.

El reconocimiento es por las contribuciones en el área de la Inteligencia, especialmente por el reconocimiento de patrones y el razonamiento basado en casos, con aplicaciones en el área del diseño, diagnostico y música. Asimismo, la AAAI reconoce el gran liderazgo internacional y los servicios a la comunidad de la Inteligencia Artificial.
El tipo de razonamiento basado en casos es una técnica de Inteligencia Artificial que pretende que las computadoras “razonen” por analogía, es decir, que resuelvan las diferentes situaciones que se le presentan reutilizando soluciones de problemas muy parecidos resueltos con anterioridad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

Un maestro

Un aplauso


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Un maestro
> 
> Un aplauso



La verdad que sii !


----------



## maufumarolo (Ago 27, 2011)

Queeeee maestro!!


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 28, 2011)

bravo, mis respetos para este personaje, que barbaro maestro.


----------



## dquimbert (Abr 13, 2013)

RESPETOOO es un capo


----------



## juliangp (Abr 13, 2013)

la cara de inteligencia y sabiduría de ese tipo


----------

